# E911, PST 1 question



## Michael1986 (Sep 27, 2011)

I was on the Mass.gov site earlier today trying to figure out how I can take a PST 1/E911 course? Anyone know how I can go about doing that?


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

Get hired by a department and they send you. I am pretty sure you need to be hired first.


----------



## theGUNshow (Jul 14, 2010)

Michael1986 said:


> I was on the Mass.gov site earlier today trying to figure out how I can take a PST 1/E911 course? Anyone know how I can go about doing that?


Definitely need to be at least SPONSORED by a dept, not sure if you necessarily need to be hired. Find a dept looking for part time/per diem dispatchers would be your best bet.


----------



## Michael1986 (Sep 27, 2011)

Alright, I'll look into it. Thanks


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Michael1986 said:


> I was on the Mass.gov site earlier today trying to figure out how I can take a PST 1/E911 course? Anyone know how I can go about doing that?


Starting next year all dispatchers working at a PSAP will be required to have three certifications, PST1, EMD, and E911. If you get on somewhere part time or per-diem they'll be required to send you to all three. You should also take additional training in the specific areas of police and fire dispatch, officer safety, and active shooter. I also recommend a course being offered called "Verbal Judo For Dispatchers." I haven't taken it but I've talked to some people who have and they recommend it for new and experienced dispatchers.

Do your research, take any and all training available to you and make sure that dispatch is what you want to do. The officers will thank you for being a proactive and well trained dispatcher instead of the disgruntled slug dispatcher that does the bare minimum.

Good luck in your future endeavors.


----------



## mjg0519 (Nov 19, 2010)

If you are a Vet, there is a program through the VA to send you to the 911 Board's 6 week academy.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

mjg0519 said:


> If you are a Vet, there is a program through the VA to send you to the 911 Board's 6 week academy.


It's probably too late for that this time around. Orientation is Thursday and the academy starts on Monday.

Good advice though.


----------



## Michael1986 (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm not a vet but yeah it would be a good idea. I have a couple of friends who are police officers now, but they said the same thing concerning dispatch: to get as much training because it results in better qualifications and more people approve on it when looking at a resume.


----------



## mjg0519 (Nov 19, 2010)

If you are going to pay your way, I'd hold off on EMD. Every department and agency uses a difference company. It wouldn't be worth it to spend several hundred dollars and 3 days of your life to find out your future department does not use that company.


----------

